#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  mp3 abonnement: is dit legaal?

## wouter82

Op mijn werk willen ze met mp3 gaan werken. Nu word ik geacht om alles zomaar te downloaden. Ik heb hier echter toch wel enig bezwaar tegen aangezien het
1. niet legaal is
2. vaak slechte kwaliteit is

Nu zat ik even te surfen en kwam ik deze site tegen:
http://www.weblisten.com/en/

Je kunt daar bekende muziek downloaden tegen een redelijke vergoeding (als je het mij vraagt). Het leek mij wel wat om een maand lang het duurste abo te nemen en zo veel mogelijk te downloaden en vervolgens een minder duur abo zodat ik de top van de afgelopen 2 maanden kan downloaden.

Nu is mijn vraag of het dan legaal is om die nummers nadat het abonnement verlopen is nog te gebruiken. Als ik ze dan (officieel) moet weggooien heb ik er namelijk nog niks aan.

----------


## DJ.T

Ik zou niet weten of dit hier legaal is, wel weet ik dat je bij verschillende soorten bedrijven (mnv Alcatech, de makers van BPM-Studio) zo'n abo af kan sluiten, maar dan download je niks, maar krijg je elke maand de nieuwste muziek thuis. Zelf kan je de groote v/h abo kiezen: 100/500/10miljoen???? nr's p/maand (ik weet ook niet precies uit hoeveel nr's je kan kiezen)

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## wouter82

Ja maar ik denk niet dat de prijzen niet in de richting komen van de site die ik hierboven heb staan... Mocht iemand echter toch een adres hebben waarvan de prijzen in de buurt komen van bovengenoemd bedrijf dan ben ik altijd geïnteresseerd.

Verder nog even ter informatie: we hebben op het moment al de beschikking over een laptop en de Numark controller icm PCDJ blue. Deze zullen we gebruiken voor de mp3's.

----------


## Gast1401081

Als het een groot bedrijf is : huur een computer met alles mp3 van een easys ofzo. Zij betalen de buma/stemra voor je, en iedere maand een nieuwe update. Bonnetje in de boekhouding, en klaar is klara.

De rest is illegaal, nl. ( utfse...)
lalalalalala  laat maar

----------


## dj_lucv

Bij het eetcafe waar ik werk hebben we zo'n systeem van Xenox, misschien kun je bij hun ook wel losse muziek kopen/huren/lenen ik weet niet precies wat de mogelijkheden daar van zijn.

----------


## moderator

voor de duidelijkheid misschien handig om even de vraag te herhalen, als ik de vrag goed begrepen heb is dat...
Hoe legal zijn MP3 files als je ze koopt in een abbonemnet, ze installeert op je computer en dat het abbonement opzegt of wijzigt.

ik heb zelf een posje zitten broeden op het antwoord. Moet zeggen dat het niet gemakkelijk ligt.

Ik hink op twee gedachtes;

1. Je mag de MP3 files gebruiken zolang je het abbonement hebt, dan ben je dus geen eigenaar van die files maar gebruiker.

2.Je koopt middels je abbonement de MP3 files via dat bedrijf en darmee ben je eigenaaar van die files/bestanden geworden.
De rechten die moeten worden afgedragen voor legitiem gebruik van die files worden door de instantie war jij je files van krijgt afgedragen.

ZOals je hierboven kunt lezen zou zoiets dus moeten stan in de overeenkomst die je afsluit met de leverancier van die MP3 files.


Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## wouter82

Ik heb de site nog een paar keer doorgekeken en er staat verder niet veel op over de rechten. Beetje vaag allemaal en ik lees nergens iets over een bewijs dat je de mp3's ook echt in je bezit krijgt. Mocht iemand hier precies weten hoe het zit dan hoor ik het graag. Het lijkt me echter geen goed idee om zomaar op de gok een abo af te gaan sluiten (in ieder geval niet op mijn verantwoording)...

Verder nog even over de mogelijkheid van het huren van zo'n computer:
Ik werk in een gehandicapten-soos en we hebben een radio-programma op de lokale radio vanuit de instelling waar ik werk. We werken op 3 verschillende lokaties. CD's bleven maar verdwijnen als we aan het draaien waren en we hadden 2 veel te zware koffers. Vandaar dus ook de keuze voor een laptop en mp3.

Het budget laat het helaas niet toe om grove uitgaven te gaan doen aangezien we net met veel moeite een nieuwe geluids- en lichtinstallatie hebben weten los te peuteren.

----------


## axs

Het systeem werkt als volgt...

Je neemt een abbo voor wekelijkse/maandelijkse/... updates.
De firma komt deze updates zelf uitvoeren.
De PC is verder beveiligd met een sleutel op de parallelle poort en de PC zelf is verzegeld.  Die programma's worden dus NIET verkocht zonder dat je een PC erbij koopt/huurt.

In 'principe' geraak je dus niet aan de nummers zelf <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> en bij het beeïndigen van de overeenkomst dien je de PC (en dus ook de nummers) terug te bezorgen aan de leverancier.




De feestelijke groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## wouter82

Okee, dat is duidelijke taal. Het is de bedoeling dat we een blijvende collectie opbouwen en niet 1 waarvoor je altijd moet betalen om hem te blijven behouden. Ik zal dus maar braaf alle cd's die we nu hebben om gaan zetten naar mp3 <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> en mooi nieuwe cd's blijven bestellen...

----------


## 21dreams

Heeft iemand van jullie hierover al eens contact gehad met de BUMA/STEMRA?
Zo ja dan wil ik graag weten wat zij hierover zeggen.
Heb zelf ook al vaak zitten zoeken en regels lezen over de mp3's maar echt duidelijkheid krijg ik er niet over.

----------


## johan L.

ik heb hierover vorig jaar contact gehad met de buma stemra,
en bij hun kan je een lijst opvragen met bedrijven waar je legaal 
muziek kunt kopen en of huren.

volgens mij is deze ook te vinden op de site 
de buma
http://www.bumastemra.nl
tarieven van mp3/muziek gebruik
http://www.bumastemra.nl/Dir007/Buma...0?OpenDocument

Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## johan L.

Je mag wel een gedigitalizeerd kopie hebben van de bestaande cd's en lp collectie, 

je dient dan wel de cd's en lp's bij te hebben.

Hierover is ook meer informatie terug te vinden op de site

Net deed ie het nog.

----------


## maikel

Ik probeer het allemaal even uit te leggen 
Ik werk namelijk als td bij een van de bedrijven (ik ga geen reclame maken dus ik noem geen naam)

Het downloaden van mp3 is illegaal en je moet natuurlijk maar afwachten hoe die mp3 is bewerkt
inderdaad kan je voor eigen gebruik een kopie (of mp3) maken maar je moet altijd bij controle de originele cd's laten zien

De bedrijven die legaal "mp3" systemen leveren zoals Alcas, Xenox, Bcm, easys, encore enz. die maken doormiddel van eigen coderingen die lijken op mp3 aleen dan beter zodat je nagenoeg geen kwaliteits verlies krijgt.
deze bedrijven betalen alleen de stemra kosten dit zijn de reproductie rechten.
de eindgebruikers moeten ten aller tijden buma betalen ongeacht waar de muziek vandaan komt.
Dus als een van de bedrijven beweerd dat met alle rechten betaald klopt dit niet en is dan ook vaak illegaal!!!
Dus als je een goed mp3 systeem wilt nemen als bedrijf vraagt dan naar wat hierboven staat en dan weet je altijd dat het goed zit
krijg je toch update´s met daarop vrij af te spelen mp3´s dat heb je te maken met een illegaal bedrijf en dan ben jij ook strafbaar

Ik hoop dat ik het goed heb uitgelegd anders hoor ik het wel

----------


## johan L.

> citaat:_Geplaatst door maikel_
> 
> Ik probeer het allemaal even uit te leggen 
> Ik werk namelijk als td bij een van de bedrijven (ik ga geen reclame maken dus ik noem geen naam)
> 
> Het downloaden van mp3 is illegaal en je moet natuurlijk maar afwachten hoe die mp3 is bewerkt
> inderdaad kan je voor eigen gebruik een kopie (of mp3) maken maar je moet altijd bij controle de originele cd's laten zien
> 
> De bedrijven die legaal "mp3" systemen leveren zoals Alcas, Xenox, Bcm, easys, encore enz. die maken doormiddel van eigen coderingen die lijken op mp3 aleen dan beter zodat je nagenoeg geen kwaliteits verlies krijgt.
> ...



Hellaas klopt hier weinig van.

Bij de buma stemra kan je een lijst opvragen bij welke bedrijven je Legal mp3's kan leasen. de bedrijven die hier geregistreerd zijn zijn dus legaal bezig.  Oa. www.pbsound.nl

De meeste merken maken tevens ook gebruik van de frauenhoffer instituut of hoe die gekken ook heten codecs.

Je zou ten alletijden kwaliteitsverlies blijven houden of je moet op schandalige hoge kwaliteit gaan rippen dat je in problemen komt met je opslag ruimte.

Ps. voor t afdragen van de bumastemra rechten voor t draaien van muziek is de organisator/kroegbaas verantwoordelijk.

----------


## maikel

De Buma/Stemra is hier helaas ook niet duidelijk
mij is verteld door de buma/stemra en de Sabam dat gewone mp3's 
niet legaal zijn maar toch bedankt voor je uitleg ik ga het vandaag nog uitzoeken

----------


## LJ Chris

Ikzelf heb al eens geinformeerd om dit systeem aan te kopen.
Men vertelde mij dat het ALLEEN legaal is als achtergrondmuziek in horeca panden of op het werk, maar het mag NIET gebruikt worden op fuiven e.d. , beetje verwarrend vind ik persoonlijk.

mvg
chris

----------


## moderator

Afdracht van BUMA rechten doet een zaal/locatie eigenaar, dat ben je als " dj" of " show" niet verplicht.
Wanneer je als horecaondernemning een mp3 systeem gebruikt dan geef je dat op bij je (jaarlijkse) opgaaf aan de buma...valt vanzelf op de mat  :Smile:

----------


## maikel

Tot zover ik weet zijn ongecodeerde mp3 altijd illegaal
want de buma/sterma verplicht zijn achtergrondmuziek producenten dat de mp3's beveiligd zijn zodat met deze niet kan afspelen op gewone computers

----------


## Danny duyts

Wij hebben zo'n abbonement bij BPM-studio van PBsound. We zijn begonnen met een abbonement van 4000 nummers, en zitten nu momenteel al aan de 15000 nummers, werkt echt ideaal. Elke maand netjus de nieuwst nummer op een cd thuis plus een cd met een aantal nieuwe albums. Ook kunnen we muziek van hun internet site plukken. Dus je kan zelf je bestand zo groot maken als je zelf wilt. 

Ook verhuren wij dan weer zo'n abbonement aan een jongerenvereniging hiermee verdienen we alweer een gedeelte van ons eigen abbonement terug.  :Big Grin: 

Met vriendelijke groet

Danny Duyts

MUSIC POWER Licht & Geluid

----------


## DJ.T

Ik denk dat dat doorverhuren niet mag of wel?

----------


## Danny duyts

Waarom niet als ik vragen mag? [:0]

----------


## maikel

wat ik weet is het volgende:

volgens BUMA/STEMRA mag je niet doorverhuren dit is helaas strafbaar
(zeggen ze)
en de grotere aantallen tracks mag wel aleenhoe meer tracks je heb hoe meer je moet betalen ongeveer 10-20 euro per 1500 tracks per maand dus....
als je 15000 tracks heb is dat ongeveer 100-200 euro per maand
dit is heel veel geld als je dit officieel doet....

volgens de buma moet iedereen die "mp3"systemen verkoop of verhuurt in nederland hier aan voldoen.

let wel dit gaat pas in rond juli 2004
maar ik hoop zelf dat het wel los gaat lopen

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BSL_
> 
> Ikzelf heb al eens geinformeerd om dit systeem aan te kopen.
> Men vertelde mij dat het ALLEEN legaal is als achtergrondmuziek in horeca panden of op het werk, maar het mag NIET gebruikt worden op fuiven e.d. , beetje verwarrend vind ik persoonlijk.
> 
> mvg
> chris



Jaja, volgens mij zit het zo:

Een cd of mp3 kan je kopen en dan betaal je voor het prive gebruik van de muziek. Zodra je het openbaar (dus ook als achtergrond) gaat gebruiker moet de uitbater van de (horeca) zaak daar Buma/Stemra betalen. Het is zelfs zo dat wanneer er een bandje op een bruiloft speelt, de Horeca uitbater voor de Buma/Stemra kosten moet opdraaien. 

Ik heb geen idee of deze regel nou massaal wordt ontdoken, of dat de Buma/Stemra misschien eenmalig per jaar wordt afbetaald aan de hand van een schatting. 

Aan de andere kant zijn er ook weer bedrijven als bijvoorbeeld de Macro, die hebben geen zin in Buma/Stemra gedoe. Die bestellen bij bedrijven muziek die alleen maar 'traditionals' in het bestand hebben. Traditionals zijn dan weer muziek stukken waar geen rechten meer op zitten. Maar goed, dit laatste heeft weer helemaal niets te maken met het probleem waar we het in dit topic over hebben.

----------


## splash-drive-in-shows

zijn er bij jullie naast PB-sound nog meer bedrijven bekend waarbij je een abonnement kan afsluiten ??

----------


## renevanh

Ik heb een anderhalf jaar terug contact gehad met Buma/Stemra over MP3's enz.

Een paar hoofdlijnen die ik nog uit dat gesprek kan terughalen:

- Niet betaalde MP3's (via p2p netwerken, vrienden, enz) mogen niet buiten huiselijke kring afgespeeld worden.
- Betaalde MP3's mogen alleen afgespeeld worden als er ontheffing aan Buma/Stemra betaald wordt, EN er een MP3 afspeelvergunning (weet niet meer hoe dat officieel heette) is.
- Je mag niet meer dan 5000 nummers in eigen beheer hebben, en er mogen er per jaar niet meer dan 1000 (misschien iets meer) vervangen worden.

Als je een abbonement voor een muziekPC afsluit betaal je die MP3 afspeelvergunning al, plus dat je voor je muziek betaald. De ontheffing is meestal zaak van de locatie, dus daar hoef je je niet druk om te maken.

René

----------

